# Jasmine's Do!Aqua 30W (3 gal)



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Hey guys!

I just took this baby off of Matt's (battmanh) hands today along with some driftwood and seiryu stones. As per his request, I've decided to start my very first tank journal!

I was going to wait a little while to set this bad boy up (still waiting for a sponge filter to arrive in the mail) but I couldn't wait. Nobody likes an empty tank anyway .

I haven't decided whether I'm going to just get rid of my 2.6 gallon and use this new tank, or split up some of my shrimp. One of my tiger shrimp just became berried, so maybe this will be a tiger shrimp tank .

Warning: I'm still fairly new to the hobby so this is not going to be the prettiest or coolest tank you ever laid eyes on, but I'll love it nonetheless.









The tank!









Finished tying some anubias nana and nana petite on my beautiful new driftwood









I wanted to try out a darker substrate since all my other tanks have light gravel or sand, but I don't have any on hand so more pool filter sand it is!









Placing the driftwood and seiryu stones









Filled up! I had a whisper filter lying around so I put it on for now, just until my sponge filter arrives. Also threw some water lettuce in courtesy of Alex (haikyoboy).

Thanks for looking! Will update when I put more stuff and shrimp in!

Also special thanks to Matt for all my new stuffs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks nice.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## battmanh (Jan 7, 2014)

I should have asked if you needed anything else because I had a spare sponge filter!! Hopefully yours comes in the mail soon otherwise I will let you know when I'm in the area again.

The tank looks great though! I feel like this size tank is perfect for either a betta or small shrimp colony so I think tiger shrimp would be awesome in there. Hope to see more updates with livestock in the future


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

So you were the one who managed to score the Seiryu stones! I had my eye on them too, but you got to them first. Good thing too bc they look much better in your 3g than they would've in my 15g.

Looking good. GL on the tank and keep the updates coming.


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Finally moved the Tigers over today! Well most of them anyway. I decided to leave the one berried female since I don't want to stress her out.

Here's a few waiting to be released: 


















I also made a visit to April's and cleaned out the last few of her tigers . Got a couple blue ones! Here's a pic of one settling in:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean's Ponds (Dec 3, 2015)

It looks really nice Jasmine!

How are the tiger shrimp doing.

Cheers,
Sean


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Sean's Ponds said:


> It looks really nice Jasmine!
> 
> How are the tiger shrimp doing.
> 
> ...


They're doing great! Thanks for asking . No casualties and babies are growing!

Boy do these guys poop a lot.


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Just found another berried female today woohoo! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

small cute tank


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Babies babies everywhere! Snapped a couple photos tonight









Little shrimplette on the anubias 









Shrimplette from my last batch on the driftwood next to an adult. They grow sooooo fast!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasmine (Nov 9, 2015)

Thought I'd do a little update for anyone who may be interested. 
Since starting up this tank, I've changed the substrate to tropica soil, and added many more plants (anubias nana petite and micro, needle Java fern and windelov) and more tiger shrimp. 
Here's what it looks like now!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lebon (Oct 8, 2012)

looks very nice!


----------



## Gaia (Jun 20, 2016)

Very nice! 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

Those are some beautiful shrimp.


----------

